# HZ Strings Plugin Performance



## Pontus Rufelt (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey everyone!
I wanted to check with others on Windows 10, who are using HZ Strings, how is performance for you?

I'm really enjoying the library, but is it just more or is the performance of the player pretty bad or poorly optimized for Windows 10? (I'm running Cubase 9.5.20 on a hexacore i7 with 64GB of DDR4 RAM). I even have it installed on an M2 SSD, yet it seems to still choke with just 4-6 mics. I've filed a support ticket with Spitfire to find out more, but any insight from others would be great in troubleshooting this. Spreading the mics over several instances of the plugin did help, so is it just that much data and polyphony that it's that heavy on the CPU? Still seems a bit odd to me. Feels like I should be getting more mileage.


----------



## redlester (Mar 31, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> Hey everyone!
> I wanted to check with others on Windows 10, who are using HZ Strings, how is performance for you?
> 
> I'm really enjoying the library, but is it just more or is the performance of the player pretty bad or poorly optimized for Windows 10? (I'm running Cubase 9.5.20 on a hexacore i7 with 64GB of DDR4 RAM). I even have it installed on an M2 SSD, yet it seems to still choke with just 4-6 mics. I've filed a support ticket with Spitfire to find out more, but any insight from others would be great in troubleshooting this. Spreading the mics over several instances of the plugin did help, so is it just that much data and polyphony that it's that heavy on the CPU? Still seems a bit odd to me. Feels like I should be getting more mileage.



Can’t help with your query I’m afraid but I’m interested because that’s the sort of spec of PC I’m intending to get in the near future. How does it perform with other libraries? Do you have any other large Spitfire libraries and if so how does their performance compare?


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm on Windows 10, 6-core i7, 64GB RAM and samples on a Samsung EVO SSD and I'm having no problems so far. I just threw in 6 mics on the 20 cellos Left shorts and played as fast as I could with 3-4 notes at a time and the CPU didn't break 50%, the disk didnt break 20% even though I was getting up to around 350 voices. 

EDIT: Just tried same thing with 8 mics and it capped out at 70% CPU. I realized that's because I was hitting 512 voices which is the default max voice setting it ships with. 

Obviously in a fuller arrangement it would become an issue but I have leaner libraries that break my system faster than this for sure. 

Sorry to not really help


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Mar 31, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> I'm on Windows 10, 6-core i7, 64GB RAM and samples on a Samsung EVO SSD and I'm having no problems so far. I just threw in 6 mics on the 20 cellos Left shorts and played as fast as I could with 3-4 notes at a time and the CPU didn't break 50%, the disk didnt break 20% even though I was getting up to around 350 voices.
> 
> EDIT: Just tried same thing with 8 mics and it capped out at 70% CPU. I realized that's because I was hitting 512 voices which is the default max voice setting it ships with.
> 
> ...



This is actually really helpful! I guess it's something on my end then after all, can't for the life of me understand what it would be though. One would think it would work better on an M2 SSD.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Mar 31, 2018)

redlester said:


> Can’t help with your query I’m afraid but I’m interested because that’s the sort of spec of PC I’m intending to get in the near future. How does it perform with other libraries? Do you have any other large Spitfire libraries and if so how does their performance compare?



I feel like I have fairly little problems and can push the system well with other libraries running Kontakt. I'm running everything from the Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and CSS, to Century Brass, Spitfire Woodwinds, Spitfire Percussion, Albion I & V, Hans Zimmer Percussion and so forth. None of them really cause me any grief, so I'm a bit surprised by my current issues.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 31, 2018)

Which M.2 NVMe SSD are you using?

Even when an M.2 throttles down from “heat/streaming” its still faster than an SSD.
Also check your Mobo to see if it’s sharing with a SATA Port.

In my experience M.2s are great for bursting/loading but streaming tires them doggies out.
I use my Omnisphere STEAM Folder and OS.
Those applications are perfect for non enterprise NVMe devices.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 1, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Which M.2 NVMe SSD are you using?
> 
> Even when an M.2 throttles down from “heat/streaming” its still faster than an SSD.
> Also check your Mobo to see if it’s sharing with a SATA Port.
> ...



It’s a Samsung 960 EVO 1TB. I ended up putting HZ Strings on a traditional Samsung SSD to see if it made a difference, it did seem to improve performance somewhat, but I still feel like there’s something quirky about their player - changing the audio settings in it for example doesn’t seem to affect performance, no matter how much I load into RAM.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 1, 2018)

Also check for Samsung drivers.
Micro$oft drivers are lame.
Just checking the boxes in case.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 1, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Also check for Samsung drivers.
> Micro$oft drivers are lame.
> Just checking the boxes in case.



The M2 definitely had the correct drivers, I'll check with my regular 850 EVOs. Tried reinstalling HZ Strings, but no difference.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 1, 2018)

Well that sucks.
Hope you isolate the Ghost.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 2, 2018)

Went through the trouble of even resetting Windows, reinstalled HZS, still the same issue with only HZS installed. Loaded Celli long and Violins long, played 5 notes on each, alternating between chords, with 3 mics on one and 4 on the other - I start getting high cpu/disk in the plugin and notes dropping. Worth noting that I’ve run large templates of Kontakt-based spitfire libraries (woodwinds, Albion I and V, Percussion, Phalanx, Mural, HZ Percussion) with almost all articulations loaded, with no issues like this.

I’ve noticed that a lot of demos only use the less resource intensive flautandos/Con Sord and shorts. The normal longs are what is causing issues most of all for me. The amount of polyphony is very large with just 3-4 mics. Is this just how the library/plugin is? I’d be interested to see other people use the normal longs with 4 sections playing 2-4 notes each, alternating between chords, with each having 3-4 mics loaded; to compare performance.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 2, 2018)

So far Spitfire support hasn’t been able to provide any solutions. So if you’re on Windows 10, with a 5820k i7, might wanna hold off on HZStrings.


----------



## Paul Thomson (Apr 2, 2018)

Pontus - as has been mentioned several times on here, in the UK this is Easter holiday and no one is at work until tomorrow. 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 2, 2018)

Paul Thomson said:


> Pontus - as has been mentioned several times on here, in the UK this is Easter holiday and no one is at work until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


 
I received responses from support today and have been communicating with the support person. So far, the suggested courses of action from support have yielded no success - so I’m merely updating my thread to reflect the course of events.


----------



## Paul Thomson (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes - we are lucky in having a passionate team that want to help our users even when they are supposed to be on holiday!

I just wanted to make it clear that the whole team including the coders are back at work tomorrow. 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 2, 2018)

Paul Thomson said:


> Yes - we are lucky in having a passionate team that want to help our users even when they are supposed to be on holiday!
> 
> I just wanted to make it clear that the whole team including the coders are back at work tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I very much appreciate the work of the support team, he was very friendly! Hopefully the coders can help find the culprit when they get back from the Easter holiday and I stand ready to do what I can to help find what's causing the issue! I absolutely adore the sound of this library, so I'm eager to get it running nicely!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am still having the same issues and there are some other people here complaining about this.
There is nothing we can do until the support team gets a global idea of the problem.

I am working with Win10 64bit, i7, 4cores, 64GB RAM, RME Fireface 802 and -- Cubase 9.5.
My personal assumption is that the Cubase 9.5 ASIO Guard system has something to do with the issue.

I was playing with the "Preload size", the "Stream buffer size" in the HZ-plugin and I also changed the latency settings and ASIO guard settings in Cubase 9.5 and suddenly I got rid of the clicks and pops.

But it was only "trial and error" with the settings changes and I cannot give any advice what settings will be working as I am a technical layman.
Afterwards I returned to my old well-working settings.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 3, 2018)

I guess I'm rather lucky, since I've only experienced some random dropouts, which seem to come and go for no reason whatsoever and which doesn't seem to even correlate with loaded microphones... @lucky909091 post reminded me, that I upgraded to Cubase Pro 9.5 only a few days ago and haven't checked if my buffer and other settings are in order - I've experienced some bumps with it in projects, that run just fine and smoothly on 8.5. And it's laggy as hell compared to 8.5...


----------



## dgmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi folks! I've had the same issues on a Win 7 machine so I don't think it's a Win 10 problem. I have pretty beefy PC so I don't think it's my hardware. I have noticed that when people 'stress test' the library they're only using the shorts which work just fine. But the longs seem to have issues. And the issue seems to be isolated to the player/library as other libraries and instruments like kontakt, the UVI engine, VEPro etc seem to work just fine at the same time.

The idea of it being something to do with asio guard is interesting to me. I did notice it performs slightly better when loaded directly into Cubase instead of VEPro.


----------



## Musicam (Apr 5, 2018)

The reaction of the HZ keyboard GUI is slow.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 5, 2018)

Just when I thought I found a cave to avoid HZS talk


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

dgmusic said:


> Hi folks! I've had the same issues on a Win 7 machine so I don't think it's a Win 10 problem. I have pretty beefy PC so I don't think it's my hardware. I have noticed that when people 'stress test' the library they're only using the shorts which work just fine. But the longs seem to have issues. And the issue seems to be isolated to the player/library as other libraries and instruments like kontakt, the UVI engine, VEPro etc seem to work just fine at the same time.
> 
> The idea of it being something to do with asio guard is interesting to me. I did notice it performs slightly better when loaded directly into Cubase instead of VEPro.



Thanks for posting dgmusic, it seems like there are plenty of Windows users experiencing show-stopping performance issues with the new Spitfire player, this on capable PCs as you mention. Its the same thing here, all other plugins and libraries work great and I’ve been able to run huge templates with at least 3 mics on every articulation of Kontakt-based spitfire libraries, with zero issues. So it really seems to be something with their player. Very disappointing to be stopped by software, when I’m absolutely loving the sound of the library itself.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Just when I thought I found a cave to avoid HZS talk



Lets hang out in the synth forum


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm on Windows 10, 6-core, i7, 64GB RAM, samples on an SSD. I just loaded up 4 instances of HZS each instance has 3-4 mics loaded. All playing long notes. The cellos are playing 3 notes per chord so there are 6 notes total being played at at time. I'm hearing a slight crackle on the second chord change but other than that it seems to be ok. Is this comparable to what you guys are experiencing? 



The really weird thing is that every time I played back it sounded fine. But rendering was a nightmare. The only way I could get it to bounce acceptably was if I bounced it as a wav in realtime. any kind of offline bounce or any attempt at an mp3 there were missing notes, dropouts, a mess. I will be contacting SF about that for SURE.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> I'm on Windows 10, 6-core, i7, 64GB RAM, samples on an SSD. I just loaded up 4 instances of HZS each instance has 3-4 mics loaded. All playing long notes. The cellos are playing 3 notes per chord so there are 6 notes total being played at at time. I'm hearing a slight crackle on the second chord change but other than that it seems to be ok. Is this comparable to what you guys are experiencing?
> 
> 
> 
> The really weird thing is that every time I played back it sounded fine. But rendering was a nightmare. The only way I could get it to bounce acceptably was if I bounced it as a wav in realtime. any kind of offline bounce or any attempt at an mp3 there were missing notes, dropouts, a mess. I will be contacting SF about that for SURE.




It’s unfortunately worse on my end. I’ll get notes completely cut off, sometimes even when just holding the same chord (this on a system similar to yours) What kind of buffer are you running?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 5, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> It’s unfortunately worse on my end. I’ll get notes completely cut off, sometimes even when just holding the same chord (this on a system similar to yours) What kind of buffer are you running?



hmmm. I was running 256 for that example. I am hosting it in VEPro though, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> hmmm. I was running 256 for that example. I am hosting it in VEPro though, not sure if that makes a difference.



I noticed it performing slightly better in VEPro. Was in contact with support today and unfortunately there’s no ETA for an update.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

I have to say that this experience has made me weary of buying spitfire libraries, never felt this way before. Performance has always been solid and predictable with all of their other Kontakt libraries. The new player looks nice, but it sure doesn’t play nice. For me this is becoming PLAY all over again.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm using it in VE Pro and have a ton of tracks running, albeit on a PCIe SSD card that is super fast. Windows 10, VE Pro 6, 512 buffer.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I'm using it in VE Pro and have a ton of tracks running, albeit on a PCIe SSD card that is super fast. Windows 10, VE Pro 6, 512 buffer.



Unfortunately not the case here on a 5820k i7, 64gb DDR4 RAM, samsung 960 EVO m2 and Samsung 850s. I wish I could get it running well, but I’ve tried a ton of things with no success.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 5, 2018)

Pontus, 
I am concerned in the same way as you, but:

we should wait until the Spitfire Audio support team will offer a solution for this issue to all of us Windows 10 users.
Calm down and do not use the library for the next days. Do your daily job as you did before you purchased this library and stay easy.

I am sure they will find a solution within 14 days.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Pontus,
> I am concerned in the same way as you, but:
> 
> we should wait until the Spitfire Audio support team will offer a solution for this issue to all of us Windows 10 users.
> ...



Absolutely, and I’ve consistently worked with spitfire support to help them identify the issues. But I’m quite disturbed by these developments, where a buggy release increasingly becomes accepted as something we should accept as consumers. This when all other spitfire releases, that have been Kontakt-based, have worked great on my rig. 

They chose to make their own plugin and as a result have more control over the development process. The fact that their library is performing worse in those conditions deserves criticism.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 5, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> Absolutely, and I’ve consistently worked with spitfire support to help them identify the issues. But I’m quite disturbed by these developments, where a buggy release increasingly becomes accepted as something we should accept as consumers. This when all other spitfire releases, that have been Kontakt-based, have worked great on my rig.
> 
> They chose to make their own plugin and as a result have more control over the development process. The fact that their library is performing worse in those conditions deserves criticism.



Pontus, I am completely and totally with you.
I am also in direct contact with the Spitfire support team and they do as much as they can to solve the problem.
So I will stay calm as long as they are looking over these issues.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 5, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> I’ve tried a ton of things with no success



If you are still using a 256 buffer you could back that off to 512 and see whether / to what extent it improves things.

I did a piece yesterday with a large track count and many mic positions (I think 2-3 each voice) and it sounded ok.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

JohnG said:


> If you are still using a 256 buffer you could back that off to 512 and see whether / to what extent it improves things.
> 
> I did a piece yesterday with a large track count and many mic positions (I think 2-3 each voice) and it sounded ok.



I’ve tried a higher buffer and also playing with ASIO guard settings and preload settings in the plugin. Unfortunately non of it has resolved the issue so far. I even reset Windows to make sure there wasn’t some obscure driver issue.

Spitfire is busy working on an update though, so hopefully that’ll resolve it 

If it’s something on my end causing it, I can’t quite figure out what it is. What kind of audio interface are you running?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 5, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> What kind of audio interface are you running?



I use an RME 9652 and I just updated the drivers for it, coincidentally. It's a PCI card (not PCIe -- had to dig to find a new MOBO that could accommodate it).

Also I'm housing it in VE Pro -- can't remember if you said you were.

Sorry you're having trouble Pontus.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 5, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I use an RME 9652 and I just updated the drivers for it, coincidentally. It's a PCI card (not PCIe -- had to dig to find a new MOBO that could accommodate it).
> 
> Also I'm housing it in VE Pro -- can't remember if you said you were.
> 
> Sorry you're having trouble Pontus.



The one part of my rig that’s the most cheap one is probably the interface, I’m just using a Steinberg UR22. Definitely not the most ideal interface, but it’s worked alright so far. Hopefully an update can resolve or improve the issues. The spitfire support staff has been great


----------



## dgmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> hmmm. I was running 256 for that example. I am hosting it in VEPro though, not sure if that makes a difference.


That's funny - I thought on my end it sounded better when it was running directly in Cubase outside of VEPro. The inconsistency is kind of scary.

Is HZS the "Crysis" of virtual instruments? Are we supposed to have some beefed up server room to run this thing 'well' or even 'properly'?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 5, 2018)

dgmusic said:


> That's funny - I thought on my end it sounded better when it was running directly in Cubase outside of VEPro. The inconsistency is kind of scary.
> 
> Is HZS the "Crysis" of virtual instruments? Are we supposed to have some beefed up server room to run this thing 'well' or even 'properly'?



Well, I plan to test it outside of VEP but I need to transfer it to a different drive first and I'm in the middle of a project right now.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 6, 2018)

So, the last word from Spitfire Support is that Windows 10 showstoppers will be addressed "in a future update". Doesn't sound very encouraging.


----------



## DavidY (Apr 7, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> [over on another thread]
> Remarkable that such severe issues slipped through to a release version.


I don't envy them trying to release a Windows product, to be honest.

The variety of possible configurations of hardware and drivers on a Windows computer is huge, especially compared to Apple products where the number of combinations is surely much less. And that's before you count all the possible Windows versions - I think in the next week or two Microsoft will release the 6th distinct version of "Windows 10", all of which have their own foibles, and that's not counting Windows 7 and 8.1. (OK, so not many people use that one...)

Microsoft get criticism, from people with privacy concerns, for the 'telemetry' they put in Windows 10. But I'm sure that, at least in part, Microsoft do it to try and resolve cases where Windows has a bug on some hardware combination out there which they haven't come across in testing. I imagine Microsoft put vastly more resources into software testing compared to what even all sample library developers put together could muster, and even Microsoft can't cover all possibilities without feedback from computers out in the wild.

With the benefit of hindsight I'd suggest Spitfire could perhaps have released the Labs version of the player first, as more people would be likely to try out a free product than HZ Strings. Spitfire would then hopefully get more coverage of possible hardware combinations, and hopefully get a handle on some of the trickier timing-related problems. 

For the same reason, I'd also suggest they get Labs out there _before_ the next 'paid' product using the player, whatever that is.


----------



## Rey (Apr 7, 2018)

This may sound weird guys I'm improving my gears. Still making music doing music using onboard realtek sound card. Hehe. I have hz strings though. I'm reaching 100disk after just playing 3 or 4notes simultaneously. And the cut off kicks in and I have to press again to hear anything. Im running on i5 pc with 12gb ram. Is the problem because on h strings end or do I need to get an audio interface or do something about my pc? Anyone can help? Thanks. None ssd where I install the library but windows is on ssd


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 8, 2018)

Rey said:


> This may sound weird guys I'm improving my gears. Still making music doing music using onboard realtek sound card. Hehe. I have hz strings though. I'm reaching 100disk after just playing 3 or 4notes simultaneously. And the cut off kicks in and I have to press again to hear anything. Im running on i5 pc with 12gb ram. Is the problem because on h strings end or do I need to get an audio interface or do something about my pc? Anyone can help? Thanks. None ssd where I install the library but windows is on ssd



Unfortunately it sounds like you’re one of the HZS users (like many of us in this thread) who are having severe issues with HZS, my issues are exactly the same as yours, this on an i7 5820k, 64gb of DDR4 RAM, running on its own SSD. I’ve tried a bunch of things, but unfortunately no solution in sight so far. The issue seems terribly inconsistent too since some Windows users say they have no issues whatsoever. One user reported it working better on an older machine with Windows 7, than his newer running Windows 10. Mac users on way older hardware seem to be running it great as well. It strikes me as a software bug of some kind, but Spitfire seems to have no solutions yet. 

I’d love to get the library running well, I wonder if we can find some common denominator among our rigs/software. I’m running it with a Steinberg UR22 on Cubase 9.5.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 8, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> Unfortunately it sounds like you’re one of the HZS users (like many of us in this thread) who are having severe issues with HZS, my issues are exactly the same as yours, this on an i7 5820k, 64gb of DDR4 RAM, running on its own SSD. I’ve tried a bunch of things, but unfortunately no solution in sight so far. The issue seems terribly inconsistent too since some Windows users say they have no issues whatsoever. One user reported it working better on an older machine with Windows 7, than his newer running Windows 10. Mac users on way older hardware seem to be running it great as well. It strikes me as a software bug of some kind, but Spitfire seems to have no solutions yet.
> 
> I’d love to get the library running well, I wonder if we can find some common denominator among our rigs/software. I’m running it with a Steinberg UR22 on Cubase 9.5.



Is it playable till some extend or just causing too much problems to get it running Pontus? I have a very similar system as yours and when I saw your posts it actually hold me back for taking the leap of faith here regarding HZS.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 8, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Is it playable till some extend or just causing too much problems to get it running Pontus? I have a very similar system as yours and when I saw your posts it actually hold me back for taking the leap of faith here regarding HZS.



Shorts generally run fine. Also, less resource intensive articulations that don’t have additional voices because of vibrato, run better. That being said I’d say they all perform well below anything I’m seeing in Kontakt libraries, resource intensive ones at that. 

However, the normal Longs, that’s where it barely works at all. 3 mics on a couple of sections can have voices cutting and disk and cpu approaching 100%.


----------



## Rey (Apr 8, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> Shorts generally run fine. Also, less resource intensive articulations that don’t have additional voices because of vibrato, run better. That being said I’d say they all perform well below anything I’m seeing in Kontakt libraries, resource intensive ones at that.
> 
> However, the normal Longs, that’s where it barely works at all. 3 mics on a couple of sections can have voices cutting and disk and cpu approaching 100%.



Same here. Legato and longs are somewhat playable but have to wait for some kind of backloading is what I feel after you loaded whatever section for few seconds. Probably best with 2mics though 3 mics will be cut offs a lot like @Pontus Rufelt sajd and if you play Chord transitions that's where the cut offs mostly happen. Single notes and legatos mostly alright. Shorts are OK too


----------



## Jaap (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you @Pontus Rufelt and @Rey for this info


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 12, 2018)

Bumping the thread to see if anyone, who has been having these severe issues with HZS, has found a solution to the problem on the user-end? No luck for me so far and haven't heard from Spitfire for a week.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 12, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> Bumping the thread to see if anyone, who has been having these severe issues with HZS, has found a solution to the problem on the user-end? No luck for me so far and haven't heard from Spitfire for a week.


2 weeks without being able to make it work is pretty bad! sorry about that


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Apr 12, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> 2 weeks without being able to make it work is pretty bad! sorry about that



Yeah.... honestly starting to regret buying it. No communciation from Spitfire about what they are up to and I'm doing everything i can on my end to try and fix it. But I can't for the life of me find anything wrong on my end, and trust me - I wish I could find an error on my end that I could fix - I just want it to work.


----------



## Rey (Apr 12, 2018)

did the new patch 1.0.4 resolve the issue?
?


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (May 10, 2018)

The latest patch, released yesterday, included performance improvements for Windows 10. So far it seems to be a pretty radical improvement! And the legatos were vastly improved as well


----------

